

The More Languages Change The More They Stay The Same  - CSTeacher
http://blog.acthompson.net/2014/06/the-more-languages-change-more-they.html

======
jloughry
Unicode support is common in recent languages but only for identifiers. I was
encouraged by Fortress, which used generally accepted mathematical symbols
throughout, but it's gone now.

